
100 Days of Swift: The Tutorials - letterhtml
http://samvlu.com/tutorials.html
======
WA
Nice move. I'm in the process of doing a similar learning project. I'm a web
dev guy and decided to learn iOS development with Swift, because from my
research, React Native won't do it for me.

So I started to make small apps, heavily inspired by the projects in _100 days
of Swift_.

While I sometimes wished to see the source code and get a bit more in-depth
explanation for every project, I discovered another approach that works for
me:

I started with Apple's tutorial [1].

Then I tried to copy the projects from _100 days of Swift_. The first projects
can be solved with answers from Stack Overflow and tutorials here and there. I
noticed that I'd push my apps in a slightly different direction and just wing
it with whatever interests me. For example, I added an NSTimer to project 6
(DateTime).

This way, I won't get the solution easily as source code, but just see the
screenshot/video from the final app and try to think of my own solutions.

From my very limited experience, the UI building and auto-layout stuff in
Xcode requires an in-depth explanation. This is where I struggle most right
now.

[1]:
[https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/referencelibrary/Get...](https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/referencelibrary/GettingStarted/DevelopiOSAppsSwift/)

~~~
iraphael
I don't know how much time you want to put into it, but the first few videos
of the Stanford iOS development course (available on YouTube [1]) has a good
explanation of how to layout things. I am, however, also a beginner to iOS
dev, so maybe there are better resources I am not aware of.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOEPVM5OzJk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOEPVM5OzJk)

~~~
robbyking
FWIW, I'm a professional iOS Engineer and I took the Stanford iOS Dev course
as soon as it was available, and I loved it.

------
component
I remember seeing the projects on Medium [1] and thinking it would be pretty
cool if the code was available.

It would be _more_ awesome if the code alone was available for _free_ and
charge for the videos. But I'm sure the countless hours spent on making &
editing the videos/Projects justifies the price.

[1] [https://medium.com/@samvlu/100-days-of-
swift-736d45a19b63](https://medium.com/@samvlu/100-days-of-swift-736d45a19b63)

~~~
melling
Here's a similar project with source:

[https://github.com/allenwong/30DaysofSwift](https://github.com/allenwong/30DaysofSwift)

i started a similar project:

[https://github.com/melling/ios_topics](https://github.com/melling/ios_topics)

There's an incredible amount of Swift projects, blogs, etc, it's really just a
matter of organizing it.

[http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html](http://www.h4labs.com/dev/ios/swift.html)

------
zalmoxes
I'd like to see some Swift tutorials out there that are not related to Cocoa
and other iOS/OSX frameworks.

I've tried Swift several times, but as a sysadmin, I'm interested in cli apps,
servers, network libraries etc. I either already know how to do these things
or can find out quickly in python/ruby/go or even rust. But whenever I try to
find out how to do these already familiar things in Swift, it's a pain to find
the right documentation/examples.

~~~
izacus
Well that would be hard because Swift doesn't have a standard library
comparable to other languages - most of the things you're used to there is
provided the Cocoa. Which also puts a big question mark over the cross-
platform lip service - without a good standard library you won't be able to
decently write cross-platform software. Just like it was pointless to use ObjC
beforehand due to dependence of libraries on Apple OS only frameworks.

~~~
hundchenkatze
The Foundation APIs are available on Linux in Swift 3.
[https://github.com/apple/swift-corelibs-
foundation/blob/mast...](https://github.com/apple/swift-corelibs-
foundation/blob/master/README.md)

------
vegabook
Serious question: Is Swift actually getting any traction?

I saw the flurry of excitement when it was announced, but it seems the
interest around this language has fallen off a cliff. Am I supposed to be
excited about its intrinsic features or am I only supposed to be excited if
I'm firmly locked inside Apple's garden? Should I learn this instead of
Rust/Ocaml/Elixir to further my skills independently of any Apple-oriented
motivations?

~~~
jaegerpicker
It's one of the fastest growing languages out there. I don't think OCaml or
Haskell are missing any features of swift but I definitely believe swift to be
an much easier to learn language that supports the majority of the features
those languages support. It's also more likely to be able to be used on the
job than those languages. I'm a big fan of Rust but it's growth has been slow
and Elixir is really aimed at a different target than Rust or Swift.

~~~
steveklabnik
How are you measuring Rust's growth?

~~~
jaegerpicker
Number of available jobs, open source projects (outside of mozilla who created
it), tiobe index growth, etc... It's less a totally qualified index of growth
vs a general informed opinion. To be cleared I really enjoy Rust and hope that
it grows like crazy soon but compared to Swift I think it's growth has been
smaller.

~~~
steveklabnik
Cool. Always curious!

------
WWKong
I started learning Swift and created some video tutorials along the way. You
can get started with very little or no prior coding experience. Creating the
videos take time. I will keep going if there is interest.
[http://buildanappwithme.blogspot.com](http://buildanappwithme.blogspot.com)

------
mind_heist
Interesting , Has anyone purchased this Tutorial pack and tried them ? Are
there any reviews about this ?

------
wdr1
The iAd step seems out of place, given it's being shutdown.

[https://developer.apple.com/support/iad/](https://developer.apple.com/support/iad/)

------
nittr
no programming experience required. really?

~~~
danielhooper
I think iOS is a great place to start learning programming. Being able to use
storyboards to literally connect UI elements like buttons and sliders to small
bits of code is easy to understand and quick to pick up.

------
colinf
Something like this but for react native would be awesome

~~~
noer
[http://courses.reactjsprogram.com/courses/reactjsprogrambund...](http://courses.reactjsprogram.com/courses/reactjsprogrambundlelooks)
like it's structured in a similar manner and it says that the React Native
course is coming soon.

